# .257 Roy



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

I was looking at getting the 257 but the cost of ammo is pushing me away. A friend of mine can reload but I still don't know if I can justify the price for the better ballistics than say a 25-06. What are you going to run reloading a box of 257 compared to the 25/06. Also has anyone used 7mm or other brass for the .257?


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't say as I know about the cost of factory ammo between the two as I haven't bought a box in a long time.

Nevertheless a buddy of mine pushes 100 TSX out of his at around 3700 and I do know that 1/4 inch hardened steel will NOT stop it at 200ish yards. Put a hell of a smack down on critters as well....

The hole at 12 o'clock on the green is courtesy of his Roy and 100 TSX:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Jiffy,

You must really be able to reach out and do alot of damage with that. :sniper:


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

It's my buddies rifle but yes, we've pushed it to 1K with much splendor.

I shoot 100 TSX out of my 25-06 @ 3300 respectively and even that is deadly. The little 100 grainer out of the Roy is a flat out murdering machine!!!


----------

